# [RISOLTO] RAID e latenza disco

## k01

Sto cercando di utilizzare gentoo con un controller raid con chipset ITE8212:

```
00:09.0 RAID bus controller: Integrated Technology Express, Inc. IT/ITE8212 Dual channel ATA RAID controller (rev 13)
```

configurato con 4 dischi in due array:

2x10GB in RAID1

2x80GB in RAID1

il sistema è installato sul primo array da 10GB che linux vede come /dev/hda. ho fatto l'installazione da rete seguendo il solito handbook ufficiale. nessun tipo di errore, il sistema parte correttamente, nessun problema fino a "Remounting root filesystem read/write", al quale si "blocca", non completamente, ma ci mette un'eternità per eseguire le operazioni successive. il led degli hdd è costantemente acceso, anche se non si sentono gli hdd "grattare". ho avuto la pazienza di aspettare per 40 minuti ed è arrivato fino a "wiping /tmp directory", a quel punto ho deciso che c'era effettivamente qualcosa che non andava, e l'ho spento.

ho provato ad utilizzare reiserfs al posto di ext3, ma anche con quello quando arriva al check del fs e rimontaggio in rw, diventa incredibilmente lento e led degli hdd sempre acceso.

Se disattivo il raid e lo configuro come normale ide controller il sistema parte senza fare storie.

ho provato ad installarci slackware, e con quello non ci sono problemi, il sistema si avvia in modo normale. ma il fatto è che io voglio gentoo non slackware  :Razz: 

qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento in merito? grazie anticipatamente  :Very Happy: Last edited by k01 on Sun May 25, 2008 3:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tigerwalk

Potrebbe dipendere dal fatto che slackware utilizza dei kernel (il generic e l'huge) che hanno la maggior parte dei moduli compilati staticamente (anche quelli per il raid).

Ti consiglierei di dare una guardata alla parte relativa al raid del kernel di Pat della slackware e magari compilare il tuo kernel con i moduli statici come in quelli di slacky.

----------

## k01

dunque, questa è la configurazione del kernel:

```
livecd linux # cat .config | grep RAID

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID456 is not set

livecd linux # cat .config | grep IT82

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X=y

CONFIG_PATA_IT821X=y

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

livecd linux # cat .config | grep MD

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID456 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

```

ma da quel che ho capito, le opzioni nel kernel riguardano il software raid, il mio invece è un hardware raid

----------

## djinnZ

Visto che ho un ite come il tuo ti vorrei avvisare che è una ottima idea fare un upgrade del bios del controller, la versione base 1.0 o 1.1 è buggata, le successive sono distinte in funzionamento come controller ide e bios per funzionamento come raid.

A me dava il problema opposto, lo configuravo come ata e lo vedeva come raid.

Vai sul sito della ITE per maggiori informazioni.

----------

## k01

beh, il controller l'ho appena comprato, quindi credo che abbia una versione abbastanza recente.

comunque a quanto pare era la configurazione del kernel che non andava bene, per ora ho risolto con genkernel

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> beh, il controller l'ho appena comprato, quindi credo che abbia una versione abbastanza recente.

  Non ti fidare, fai una verifica: nn sai mai quanto tempo è passato da quando è uscito dalla fabbrica e quanto è stato in magazzino...

Cosa hai cambiato nel kernel, per curiosità?

----------

## k01

prima era configurato manualmente, ora ho utilizzato genkernel, comunque con lsmod noto:

```
raid10                 15104  0

raid456               108560  0

async_tx                1920  1 raid456

async_memcpy            1664  1 raid456

async_xor               2176  1 raid456

xor                    12168  2 raid456,async_xor

raid1                  14848  0

raid0                   5760  0

dm_bbr                  8480  0

dm_snapshot            10660  0

dm_mirror              13696  0

dm_mod                 29504  3 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_mirror

```

e io prima non avevo incluso tutta quella roba, quindi credo sia quello

----------

